# Designated Uber Ride - SCAM ALERT!!!!!!!



## UberSFNative (Feb 22, 2020)

All,

I just joined this forum so I can alert you all of a SCAM that will Cash Out your earnings. Last night, I received a ride request from "Designated Uber Ride". Don't accept the ride, just ignore it. Or accepted it and cancel it. You will get a cancellation point on your profile but you can probably get it removed. When the ride is accepted, a text will come in and instruct you that the ride is a generated Uber ride, please press the phone icon on the Uber Drive app. Everything looked and sounded official. I called and the person identified himself as Uber Support, knew my name, my rating, my status. He proceeded to let me know due to my 4.97 rating I qualified for a $150 bonus. There were several verification texts and phone calls. Anyway, to make a long story short, I fell into the scam. He was able to get my debit card number and my night's earnings. When I said I wanted to cancel he said OK, let me start that process and asked for my birth date. I pushed back and said, why do you need that? You already have my debit card #, exp date, and CVS number. I called Uber immediately and they were very helpful. Most importantly, Uber replaced my money that was scammed from me. 

Point is: Be careful. Don't fall into this scam! Notifiy Uber when you received one of these rides

UberSFNative
Part Time Driver since: 7/2017
Rating: 4.97
Rides: over 3300


----------



## producemanjames (Jun 20, 2018)

First, if it sounds too good to be true, it probably is.
Second, why in the f*** did you think it was a good idea to give a complete stranger your debit card information?


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

I had this call last week. I didn’t get that far because the scam sense was tingling, but he did know all my profile info. I would have never given Uber support my credit card number though. that’s not just an Uber scam, you would have fallen for ANY scam that asks you that. Never pay upfront for CASH PRIZES! How old are you? Boomers tend to fall for Nigerian scams all the time


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

I got this before. I knew it was a scam and ignored it. This scam is horrible because it is playing on drivers desperate need to make money.


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

UberSFNative said:


> All,
> 
> I just joined this forum so I can alert you all of a SCAM that will Cash Out your earnings. Last night, I received a ride request from "Designated Uber Ride". Don't accept the ride, just ignore it. Or accepted it and cancel it. You will get a cancellation point on your profile but you can probably get it removed. When the ride is accepted, a text will come in and instruct you that the ride is a generated Uber ride, please press the phone icon on the Uber Drive app. Everything looked and sounded official. I called and the person identified himself as Uber Support, knew my name, my rating, my status. He proceeded to let me know due to my 4.97 rating I qualified for a $150 bonus. There were several verification texts and phone calls. Anyway, to make a long story short, I fell into the scam. He was able to get my debit card number and my night's earnings. When I said I wanted to cancel he said OK, let me start that process and asked for my birth date. I pushed back and said, why do you need that? You already have my debit card #, exp date, and CVS number. I called Uber immediately and they were very helpful. Most importantly, Uber replaced my money that was scammed from me.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the warning, cuz. However, searching and reading through the forums first, you would have found hundreds of prior posts regarding this and similar scams. Nothing personal, just always amazed in this day and age that people will still immediately release sensitive information without taking a minute to think it might be a scam. All the information he told you is right in the profile that the pax can see. I am glad Uber was able to help you out, many times they won't. But please - first, read through the forums, especially the one for area, and find out other good things to know. And the same thing before you post something to save all the drivers - chances are it's been posted and we know about it already. Welcome to the forums.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Uber will NEVER call you on the phone !


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Uber will NEVER call you on the phone !


Hell, you can barely get them via email.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

UberSFNative said:


> All,
> 
> I just joined this forum so I can alert you all of a SCAM that will Cash Out your earnings. Last night, I received a ride request from "Designated Uber Ride". Don't accept the ride, just ignore it. Or accepted it and cancel it. You will get a cancellation point on your profile but you can probably get it removed. When the ride is accepted, a text will come in and instruct you that the ride is a generated Uber ride, please press the phone icon on the Uber Drive app. Everything looked and sounded official. I called and the person identified himself as Uber Support, knew my name, my rating, my status. He proceeded to let me know due to my 4.97 rating I qualified for a $150 bonus. There were several verification texts and phone calls. Anyway, to make a long story short, I fell into the scam. He was able to get my debit card number and my night's earnings. When I said I wanted to cancel he said OK, let me start that process and asked for my birth date. I pushed back and said, why do you need that? You already have my debit card #, exp date, and CVS number. I called Uber immediately and they were very helpful. Most importantly, Uber replaced my money that was scammed from me.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forums. News flash, these scams have been around 10 years.
At this point, I think people deserve to get scammed if they fall for it.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Of course they have all of your info . . . well all of the same information a passenger gets when they order you. The scammers are actually ordering you under a fake account therefore they have all of your information. However they used to text you with a different phone number for you to call. A different number than what's link to the fake account, within the app. So the fact you able to connect to them through the app is a little different


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

These warnings about scams are pointless. No matter how many times these things are posted, there's a new victim coming forward every week to explain how they gave away personal financial information to somebody claiming to be Uber support over the phone.

There's a new sucker born every minute.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Uber will NEVER call you on the phone !


Uber will never give you money!


----------



## Infinite (Jan 18, 2020)

Sounds legit.


----------



## UberSFNative (Feb 22, 2020)

producemanjames said:


> First, if it sounds too good to be true, it probably is.
> Second, why in the f*** did you think it was a good idea to give a complete stranger your debit card information?


 Yep! My bad! He had a few choice words after I said no a few times; he even used the N word.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

UberSFNative said:


> Yep! My bad! He had a few choice words after I said no a few times; he even used the N word.


Wait... if somebody starts cursing at you you take it as a sign that they're legit and you should comply? :confusion:


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> Uber will never give you money!


I'm gonna break 2k this week &#128513;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

old scam must work enough that it keeps occurring. Ding dong users; one born every minute......


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

disp350 said:


> Nothing personal, just always amazed in this day and age that people will still immediately release sensitive information without taking a minute to think it might be a scam.


Yep.
My credit card bank called me earlier today with a promotion.
Robot asked me to enter my zipcode. 
Nope.
Made agent jump through hoops.
Gave them zero information.
Activated cash-back promotion.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

If you're feeling playful, drive to wherever the pickup is supposed to happen and collect the no-show. You can also send them the phone number of the local police department or FBI office.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Hell drive to the airport and get a rematch. Then upgrade them to XL


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Fargle said:


> If you're feeling playful, drive to wherever the pickup is supposed to happen and collect the no-show


*PLAYFUL? *I do that as a matter of principle.

If I see that call, it is

HERRO! HER-RO-O!?! HERRO?!?! Then I do some phony foreign accent and troll the dickens out of the scammer while the clock counts down to zero and I get my shuffle.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Uber will NEVER call you on the phone !


Not true...

I got a call from my local GLH once. Had someone's phone and told her I would get it to her the next day. SHE went to the GLH, and they called me asking if I could bring it there. They credited me the $15 as soon as I walked in the door - no pictures, no claims, nothing.

Back to the point... Uber DID call me directly, for a legitimate reason.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

disp350 said:


> Nothing personal, just always amazed in this day and age that people will still immediately release sensitive information without taking a minute to think it might be a scam.


Because we all have an occasional brain fade every now and then.

Unfortunately, it gets worse as you get older. I can't begin to tell you the problems my dad -- now in his late 90s -- has had with internet scams. "We're calling from the Microsoft support center." Yeah, right.

I don't know why old people lose their BS detector as they get older, but I know they do.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> I don't know why old people lose their BS detector as they get older, but I know they do. :frown:


And at the same time, millennials are more likely to be scammed than seniors.

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/millennials-scammed-more-than-seniors_l_5d77f62fe4b0752102345620


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

DriveLV said:


> And at the same time, millennials are more likely to be scammed than seniors.
> 
> https://www.huffpost.com/entry/millennials-scammed-more-than-seniors_l_5d77f62fe4b0752102345620


Yup. This: "The overall thing that I learned ... is that anybody can be scammed," Abagnale said. "It doesn't matter how sophisticated you are or how intelligent you are."


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Not true...
> 
> I got a call from my local GLH once. Had someone's phone and told her I would get it to her the next day. SHE went to the GLH, and they called me asking if I could bring it there. They credited me the $15 as soon as I walked in the door - no pictures, no claims, nothing.
> 
> Back to the point... Uber DID call me directly, for a legitimate reason.


Ok T, because it's you I believe it.
That does make me wonder if
sometime somewhere there 
actually was a unicorn. LOL


----------



## UberSupport (Feb 22, 2020)

This is not a scam, we can only give you a bonus of you have the uber debit card. Also, the only way uber can make out going calls is if we book a ride with you first.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Wait guys, you are being hyper critical of the OP, they knew his rating, name, and car type, so it must be legit.

...or, this is all information that EVERY pax has when they order the ride.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

UberSFNative said:


> All,
> 
> I just joined this forum so I can alert you all of a SCAM that will Cash Out your earnings. Last night, I received a ride request from "Designated Uber Ride". Don't accept the ride, just ignore it. Or accepted it and cancel it. You will get a cancellation point on your profile but you can probably get it removed. When the ride is accepted, a text will come in and instruct you that the ride is a generated Uber ride, please press the phone icon on the Uber Drive app. Everything looked and sounded official. I called and the person identified himself as Uber Support, knew my name, my rating, my status. He proceeded to let me know due to my 4.97 rating I qualified for a $150 bonus. There were several verification texts and phone calls. Anyway, to make a long story short, I fell into the scam. He was able to get my debit card number and my night's earnings. When I said I wanted to cancel he said OK, let me start that process and asked for my birth date. I pushed back and said, why do you need that? You already have my debit card #, exp date, and CVS number. I called Uber immediately and they were very helpful. Most importantly, Uber replaced my money that was scammed from me.
> 
> ...


I am anti social , so pretty much ignore most phone calls &#128513;


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Merc7186 said:


> Wait guys, you are being hyper critical of the OP, they knew his rating, name, and car type, so it must be legit.
> 
> ...or, this is all information that EVERY pax has when they order the ride.


No no no. Don't you understand? The system must have been hacked!


mbd said:


> I am anti social , so pretty much ignore most phone calls &#128513;


This is one call I would take - for entertainment value.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I've gotten variations od this twice and I keep them on the phone for 2 minutes them laugh as they curse me for not canceling the ride. Wait 5 and cancel as a no show.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

I'm curious - every time I hear about this scam it's through an Uber ride. Are these guys just only choosing Uber, does Lyft have better fraud detection algorithms, or am I just missing something?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Ok T, because it's you I believe it.
> That does make me wonder if
> sometime somewhere there
> actually was a unicorn. LOL


Only when there were leprechauns involved, were the stories legit. Otherwise they were false


DriveLV said:


> I'm curious - every time I hear about this scam it's through an Uber ride. Are these guys just only choosing Uber, does Lyft have better fraud detection algorithms, or am I just missing something?


No it's hit Lyft too. They are just smart and realize there's no money with Lyft&#128517;

On a serious note though if anyone gets these calls, you really should show up and wait the five minutes or even start the trip so that there is record of the trip. We all know if we cancel without waiting the 5 minutes and getting paid the trip disappears. Not that much will happen but at least there will be record of the trip request in case it was ever needed


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

UberSFNative said:


> Most importantly, Uber replaced my money that was scammed from me.


Beautiful! There's a brand new scam right there!!

"Hello, Uber support, guess what happened..."


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

UberSupport said:


> This is not a scam, we can only give you a bonus of you have the uber debit card. Also, the only way uber can make out going calls is if we book a ride with you first.


Check your messages. I sent you my debit card info. Thanks!


----------



## Ellie Bell (Jan 27, 2020)

UberSFNative said:


> All,
> 
> I just joined this forum so I can alert you all of a SCAM that will Cash Out your earnings. Last night, I received a ride request from "Designated Uber Ride". Don't accept the ride, just ignore it. Or accepted it and cancel it. You will get a cancellation point on your profile but you can probably get it removed. When the ride is accepted, a text will come in and instruct you that the ride is a generated Uber ride, please press the phone icon on the Uber Drive app. Everything looked and sounded official. I called and the person identified himself as Uber Support, knew my name, my rating, my status. He proceeded to let me know due to my 4.97 rating I qualified for a $150 bonus. There were several verification texts and phone calls. Anyway, to make a long story short, I fell into the scam. He was able to get my debit card number and my night's earnings. When I said I wanted to cancel he said OK, let me start that process and asked for my birth date. I pushed back and said, why do you need that? You already have my debit card #, exp date, and CVS number. I called Uber immediately and they were very helpful. Most importantly, Uber replaced my money that was scammed from me.
> 
> ...


THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!! for putting yourself out there and being honest enough to tell us all you fell for the scam AND used your experience to help us when you don't even know any of us. I can not believe the ridiculous replies your getting about how people deserve this crap and we should know better in this day and age. The same thing happened to me today and the situation seemed like it could be legit!! although I didn't give the info thank god BUT The first thing I did when I came home was contacted other drivers so they could beware. When are people gonna learn to stick together.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Ellie Bell said:


> THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!! for putting yourself out there and being honest enough to tell us all you fell for the scam AND used your experience to help us when you don't even know any of us. I can not believe the ridiculous replies your getting about how people deserve this crap and we should know better in this day and age. The same thing happened to me today and the situation seemed like it could be legit!! although I didn't give the info thank god BUT The first thing I did when I came home was contacted other drivers so they could beware. When are people gonna learn to stick together.


While no one "deserves" to be scammed - this scam (and similar) has been performed over and over again - and reported online over and over again.

I guess I should also warn you:

if a person calls claiming they are from your bank - don't give out your person info - it be a scam!

if someone calls claiming to be from the electric company and they will turn off your electric unless you give them a credit cardnunber or buy them a gift card - it might be a scam!

if someone calls claiming to be from the IRS and you must go to the store to buy a gift card to clear the debt - it might be a scam!

if you get an email from a "prince" etc etc - it might be a scam!

*inspired by Jeff Foxworthy


----------



## Ellie Bell (Jan 27, 2020)

I am sure this scam has been done many times with uber drivers! But OMG!!! I wasn't aware of all the other stuff Does that really happen to people? I'm very upset now because I thought that prince was my long lost relative.Thanks for input
GOOD JOB!


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

UberSFNative said:


> ...press the phone icon on the Uber Drive app. Everything looked and sounded official. I called and the person identified himself as Uber Support, knew my name, my rating, my status. ...


The phone icon while enroute to a pax only connects you to that pax. Also, all pax are able to see your name, rating, and status when you're connected on a trip. This is not a very sophisticated scam.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Steve_TX said:


> The phone icon while enroute to a pax only connects you to that pax. Also, all pax are able to see your name, rating, and status when you're connected on a trip. This is not a very sophisticated scam.


The one thing the scammers don't know is your credit card number. And these drivers are more than willing to hand that over.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Coachman said:


> The one thing the scammers don't know is your credit card number. And these drivers are more than willing to hand that over.


I think the most common version of this scam has the driver entering the scammer's debit card into the app for instant pay and having the driver cash out the accrued earnings to the scammer's account. Because the driver isn't giving out a number they seem to be disarmed.

Why the driver doesn't think something is fishy when they tap "cash out" is bewildering to me.

Equally surprising is why Uber doesn't flash a warning notice when a cash out is submitted for a newly entered card - and/or some sort of delay on cash outs to a newly entered card. It seems like many of the scammed drivers have a realization just seconds after hitting the cash out button.

Perhaps Uber just wants to know who the less intelligent drivers are so they can send them the rides no other driver wants, lower value quests, etc?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

DriveLV said:


> I think the most common version of this scam has the driver entering the scammer's debit card into the app for instant pay and having the driver cash out the accrued earnings to the scammer's account. Because the driver isn't giving out a number they seem to be disarmed.


I don't know that that's any better. "I'm going to give you a $100 bonus but you have to load it onto a special credit card that will replace your current card."


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Uber will NEVER call you on the phone !


Well, not entirely true.
I have twice called support, and hung up after waiting on hold for too long, and both times they called me back.
Also, after a rider false report, Uber did call me, although they did warn me by email that they would.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

It must of been a oversight . PLEASE pm me i need your sos # as well .


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

producemanjames said:


> Second, why in the f*** did you think it was a good idea to give a complete stranger your debit card information?


For the same reason others fall for it: remove the "t" from his username 



BadYota said:


> Boomers tend to fall for Nigerian scams all the time


Hey now 
His highness the Nigerian prince who emailed me assured me the funds will be sent to me ASAP!


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I don't know that that's any better. "I'm going to give you a $100 bonus but you have to load it onto a special credit card that will replace your current card."


I assume the scammer walks them through it like "enter this Uber Gift Card which will add $100 to your account." "Press the 'cash out' button to cash out the $100 gift card into your account"

It's ridiculous that people fall for it, but I imagine that's along the lines of the phrasing on how the scammer achieves his mission. I wish I'd get this call so I could get the cancellation fee and string them along/hear the pitch.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

IR12 said:


> News flash, these scams have been around 10 years.


You mean like the call I got the other night from a guy with a very thick Indian accent, who started out saying "Apple computer support" -- when I don't have a single Apple product in my Windows- and Android-only home? 



SHalester said:


> old scam...


People around our age don't like that "o" word... call it an experienced scam 



Christinebitg said:


> I don't know why old people lose their BS detector as they get older, but I know they do. :frown:


It's just like eyesight going south with age... the BS detector must be tied to the optic nerve!



UberSupport said:


> This is not a scam, we can only give you a bonus of you have the uber debit card. Also, the only way uber can make out going calls is if we book a ride with you first.


I just sent you a private message with my credit card number, when can I get my bonus? I'm so excited!


----------



## nilakirkman (Dec 5, 2019)

This happened to me last night and I canceled it too early like an idiot. Next time I'll start the trip and drive a couple hours in circles around town.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

nilakirkman said:


> This happened to me last night and I canceled it too early like an idiot. Next time I'll start the trip and drive a couple hours in circles around town.


This raises a serious question. What happens if the victim in this kind of scam pulls a reverse like that?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Fargle said:


> This raises a serious question. What happens if the victim in this kind of scam pulls a reverse like that?


Scammer will cancel if ride starts.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I know someone here who did it. What are they going to do call and protest? Hi I just tried scamming your driver out of their weekly earnings and by conning them out of their password but can you give me a refund because they scammed me back? No LOL nothing's free in the world. get some of that money back they've stolen


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> I know someone here who did it. What are they going to do call and protest? Hi I just tried scamming your driver out of their weekly earnings and by conning them out of their password but can you give me a refund because they scammed me back? No LOL nothing's free in the world. get some of that money back they've stolen


I guarantee you you're not scamming the scammer. You're just billing whoever's stolen credit card number they're using.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Coachman said:


> I guarantee you you're not scamming the scammer. You're just billing whoever's stolen credit card number they're using.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

I see this scam all the time, I got the call once but didn’t fall for it, wish Uber would include in the welcome aboard that Uber support won’t call you on a ride and say they are Uber support and to cancel, getting tired of seeing this scam all the time and once a week someone is saying they got scammed yet again


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

NicFit said:


> I see this scam all the time, I got the call once but didn't fall for it, wish Uber would include in the welcome aboard that Uber support won't call you on a ride and say they are Uber support and to cancel, getting tired of seeing this scam all the time and once a week someone is saying they got scammed yet again


I've never gotten a call from somebody claiming to be Uber support. I have had a few occasions where I got a text saying "please call such and such number" and I just ignore it and wait my 5 minutes and cancel.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Coachman said:


> I've never gotten a call from somebody claiming to be Uber support. I have had a few occasions where I got a text saying "please call such and such number" and I just ignore it and wait my 5 minutes and cancel.


Oops, I forgot I gotten it a second time but I instantly hung up and canceled the ride, so many Uber drivers out there it's rare to get the call but if you drive enough you'll get it, the call another number is the same scam, it's so they can get you to cancel and not lose the connection to you and they have your private phone number on top of that too


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I've never gotten a call from somebody claiming to be Uber support. I have had a few occasions where I got a text saying "please call such and such number" and I just ignore it and wait my 5 minutes and cancel.


Scammers change it up frequently. I've been hit up 5 times so far. Never gotten any of the ones that offer to give me money, yet.


----------



## TheSorcerer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

Mista T said:


> Scammers change it up frequently. I've been hit up 5 times so far. Never gotten any of the ones that offer to give me money, yet.


Today I almost fell for this scam, the caller got through about 90% of the way before he fumbled the ball. In my case it was a call from Uber Tech support to un-restrict my account. I saw the number on the caller ID still for a really quick moment knew PAX but still started falling into the scam. The thing is that he said a pax claimed I was texting and driving and that set off my emotional defenses which blinded my logic, but in hindsight I should have been aware sooner. Long story short is I almost went full Monty on this scam it wasn't until he slipped and said that he provided my plate# that the red flag shot up, during the call he switched to a 650 number but I didn't give out my cell number so thinking about it now Idk how he may have obtained my cell#. Never during the convo did he provide this info and when he had switched numbers I guess he couldn't access it anymore idk but the nail in the coffin was the google alert to reset my password, it popped up suddenly during my conversation that was the biggest red flag for me and so I denied him further access soon after he cursed me out and hung up on me. 
The weird part is the 650 number I called back and he picked up. normally scam calls I have received they use VoIP numbers so they always pick up as disconnected. I am going to follow up with uber cause I never heard of this scam and I read through this forum a lot what I want to see if I can find from uber if they can locate the account or trace on their end the access point. Google was no help the alert messages don't log info and I didn't screen shot. But lucky me my BS meter finally started working before I almost gave him access. I beefed up google security and uber as well when I got home. But this scam was new to me completely, the guy sounded professional but that should have been a flag too.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

UberSupport said:


> This is not a scam, we can only give you a bonus of you have the uber debit card. Also, the only way uber can make out going calls is if we book a ride with you first.


If they get your uber account info
they will hijack the account and 
take it straight out of there...


----------



## TheSorcerer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> If they get your uber account info
> they will hijack the account and
> take it straight out of there...


I feel like I got lucky, but I almost wasn't it was the google alert that really saved me, I did an experiment at home to try and figure out how the scammer laid out his steps. Uber I am glad to say at least after getting a reset code emailed the reset link to my account and since the scammer didn't have access to that it explains the google alert because they most likely sent a reset for that too but lucky me I have the notification on my phone and I hit No and it blocked the attempt. The one thing that I can't figure out is how they got my cell number to call from the 650# The first call came from the fake PAX from 845, and I did receive a text from 816 for email but my info through uber should be private, so the only thing I could think was the text when I responded but they would have had to have my number to even text me directly. So that is the only mystery to me. the number was 650 2 0 0 9 9 5 7 &#8230;. I called this number back from my phone and I did get the scammer on my phone, but the request would have had to be local. At no point did I text my number or say it out loud and he called me from 650 but only while connected to 845.


----------



## TheSorcerer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

I have a question and I am new so I don't know how to post a new thread.
My question is this: I did not text my cell phone number or say it out loud but I still managed to get a text and call after the initial 845 number. After doing some research I can conclude that uber some how allowed the pax to make a direct call or text using the anonymous feature, which seems likely, but I can't figure out how???? I wasn't directed to call a number outside of the app. I must also conclude that the "free call" is only now for the in app calling or messaging feature hence the first number being 845, so then how did this scammer text or call out of the app, I thought that was something uber disabled with app updates. Anyone have an idea? I thought they might be using an old app but then there is still the 1st 845 number that started the chain.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

TheSorcerer01 said:


> Anyone have an idea?


Makes you wonder. Some thoughts that pop into my head:

* someone hacked Uber dbase and has many names and phone #s

* you tried calling pax

* you had rider a previous day. They "lost" an item and you gave Uber permission to pass along your phone #.

* someone inside Uber is feeding info to scammers

* you gave scammer your name and they did a quick internet search, got your phone # somehow


----------



## TheSorcerer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

Mista T said:


> Makes you wonder. Some thoughts that pop into my head:
> 
> * someone hacked Uber dbase and has many names and phone #s
> 
> ...


Some of that seems viable, but I never give out my number not even for lost items I coordinate through in app except once about a year ago but seems unlikely for a scam now. And Pax called in to me. does the pax app show my last name? They kept calling me Mr.[first name] never used my last name now that I think back but the last option may be something but unless my full name is displayed not sure how they would find the right me and even then generic Spanish first name.

I've been racking my on brain for possible theories and the simplest thought I feel like is probably the most likely, I myself thought of two possibilities.
1. That the pax may have used an older version of the app, but that raised two questions for me namely the first incoming number as 845 which again in hindsight was the PAX number ive seen on the system countless times, which is part of the in-app feature on the updated platforms. The second being the incoming 650 while still connected on the phone to the 845 number.

I assumed that the text could have been if the user turned off that feature but somehow is then just able to text directly.

2. That the scam is using technology software most likely in my opinion from a stationary work place on a desktop. For me it seem likely given the speed at which some of the actions were being processed and I know from a computer you can spoof gps, location and spoof telephone numbers. I recently found with research that individuals without smart phones can still order rides on the internet by going to the uber mobile website which acts as if the ride is being requested from phone. If this is the case then the hacking theory becomes a more likely option.

Either way scammers are using better traps, but I still blame myself for recognizing the small red flags but still finding myself falling for the scam. But like I said I got lucky cause he never attempted to ask me straight out for my password, I believe I wouldn't have done that but only because that is the same Big red flag as the Google alert. At least to me. However I also say lucky because he tried to feed me a line that really opened my eyes. When the google alert came in and I questioned him his reply to me about it was "oh, that normal, its necessary in order to access your uber app since it is a google play app developed software" the alert was the flag that BS line was the nail. Everything up until then was solely focused on the uber app and its product but that last bit changed focus to my google account and gmail and it didn't add up.

I read most threads regarding this scam since yesterday, My experience has so many similarities but also differences. Other people who went through this say they received texts in-app to call outside numbers, for me it was an incoming call but I never gave out my number. (thinking about it now it also seems likely that he never had it; I say this only because I called back the 650 number after all said and done and he picked up, presumably because he didn't recognize the incoming cell number)
Others say they were offered bonus payouts and monetary rewards, for me it was an account restriction based of false accusations (which scared me since I'm extra careful and don't want to be deactivated especially during this time)
Other differences is probably how they were able to text and call if the initial call seemed to come from in-app feature, (that why I'm thinking computer) and last big difference is he never tried to ask me my password directly but he did try to reset my gmail password (most likely because of the reset link uber sends to email instead of just using the code on its own)

An old scam indeed but it looks like a new attempt to implement it which means it has evolved in some ways while still remaining the same.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I wonder if once he called you from within the app, he then did like a 3-way call to someone else, and that possibly revealed your real phone number. Our numbers are obviously encrypted through the app and the only way for them to get your real number is if you call a number outside the app. So by him calling another number, obviously without you knowing, what would show up on their caller ID? Would your real number somehow show up? I would think it would only be the person whose dialing the number but I don't know. Or what if he blocks his number, does it default to yours showing up?

Also, when someone leaves an item in your vehicle, how do they get ahold of you? Do you typically hear from the passenger or do you get an email from Uber and deal only with Uber? Or does it just depend?


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

UberSFNative said:


> I just joined this forum so I can alert you all


You should've joined back 17! You wouldn't have fallen for this obvious scam. Appreciate your largess but everybody round these parts are hip to this shenanigan.

Take your shoes off and hang here for a while. It will do you good.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

TheSorcerer01 said:


> I have a question and I am new so I don't know how to post a new thread.
> My question is this: I did not text my cell phone number or say it out loud but I still managed to get a text and call after the initial 845 number. After doing some research I can conclude that uber some how allowed the pax to make a direct call or text using the anonymous feature, which seems likely, but I can't figure out how???? I wasn't directed to call a number outside of the app. I must also conclude that the "free call" is only now for the in app calling or messaging feature hence the first number being 845, so then how did this scammer text or call out of the app, I thought that was something uber disabled with app updates. Anyone have an idea? I thought they might be using an old app but then there is still the 1st 845 number that started the chain.


They did not. 
Riders can call you through the app. 
The number that shows on the incoming call is a "local" number that Uber owns. 
If you call that number back when not on a ride it wi ask you to enter your phone number from your account. This is due to the "caller ID" from your incoming call may not have worked and it is looking for the ride you are on now... If you are not on a ride it will say something to that effect and then disconnect. 
This is why the app based phone calls should (it is far from perfect) prompt you with "You are receiving a call from your passenger" or some such.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

One way someone can get your real number is if your voicemail announcement contains your phone number. There's a strange loophole that allows someone to instantly go to voicemail instead of ringing your phone.


----------



## TheSorcerer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

Idk about the 3 way call but maybe a variation to that if he calls himself? since the in-app feature uses an 845 605 5098 =>this is what shows up when a pax calls using in-app. From what I researched older rider apps used to message and call direct to driver's cell through uber but it would randomly generate a number so caller ID would not get real phone# however with the new updates IDK if this is still possible?
If someone leaves an item in my car I get a call from the 845# if I report a found item uber asks me if I would like to share my number except for once a year ago when I was new; I've never done that again. only because I found this forum and the safety stories related to pax having numbers.

@kc ub'ing! - I wasn't a driver in 2017, I used to have a corporate job, at a fortune 100 company. (another life) but when I did become a driver I was hip to all the scams that were presented and when I found this forum they would pop up on the home page I guess like a featured thread but every other thread you have to search. After this happened to me I did a thorough search but the only way it comes up is by searching with keywords call and scam together or phone and scam, otherwise just typing scam, the results flood with everything and unless you read everything you'll miss it. As for the scam itself it was not that obvious to me at least in the beginning of the call, almost every post I have read related to this scam was a bonus cash reward or payment. If this guy had done that I think I would have known immediately, also most other posts stated that they received an in-app message to call an outside number I never do that ever. This scammer called me; i just cant figure out how during the call with the 845 number he was able to call me with the 650 number or text me with an 816 number both those area codes are California and Kansas city. I found out afterwards. Yes in hindsight I should have listened to my instincts more as there were signs but in the end I was able to see through him before any damage was done. => since incident yesterday I have doubled security on my google and uber accounts changed passwords in case even though I was not breached informed uber and from another thread turn on my hard of hearing option on account this will prevent any pax from being able to call, only text. (i'll test this out and see if its good advice or not)

@Asificarewhatyoudontthink => I appreciate this info, not sure if it is applicable I started driving when the in-app feature disabled this function so incoming calls from pax using the app at least in my area have always been 845 numbers. Which when I saw the number Immediately thought it was the passenger; it was his professional attitude and smooth talking that convinced me otherwise. To be honest during my call with him and looking back now there were obvious small holes in the story he was weaving but it did not become apparent to me until nearly the very end. But I can't remember a time I ever received a call from a pax that had a local area number.

For me, my need to understand drives me to questions and seek out answers, my own research suggests that older versions of the app should a person still have one would still come up like this as the "free call" function same with the text. This is why I believe he was at a computer and not a phone, for two reasons but I will never have a way to confirm it.

1. The speed at which he was able to process information between the texts, the attempted requests for resetting my passwords and the change over of the phone number. The multitasking involved to do all these things. Also found out that if you don't have a smart phone you can use the uber mobile website on your PC or Tablet to order rides, so Idk what compromises that may bring.

2. using a computer to call or spoof using multiple phone lines like a switchboard, its also possible that this person is spoofing a gps location, so they may not actually be in my local area, other threads lead me to that possible conclusion but uncertain.

I appreciate everyone's responses it helps me speculate my own theories, and it does help cause in the long run hopefully others can find this thread and hopefully won't get caught in the scam. While I myself feel lucky cause I eventually became wise to it before it was too late, not everyone is as such, and some people do fall for it completely. Its not because they're dumb or more gullible its because they are usually more trusting, or they could be down on there luck, or blinded by emotional distress, or distracted by life events. For me it was the last two. Pandemic, money shortage, just literally before my shift fell down a flight of stairs, I was upset, frustrated and in minor pain. Scams don't play on a persons intelligence they play on a persons feelings. Being told I was accused of texting and driving threw my logic out the window, my emotional defenses came up and all the other reasons before. (I need to protect this job as its my only income source right now through this pandemic) so he was able to get past my initial defenses. But like I said despite all that I feel lucky I was able to save myself a world of hurt at the last minute.

Thinking about it now its more than likely scam artists are also part of this forum or at least reading the threads, its how they learn and change tactics, still though I think its still important to share despite that possibility cause other driver's can still learn.



Fargle said:


> One way someone can get your real number is if your voicemail announcement contains your phone number. There's a strange loophole that allows someone to instantly go to voicemail instead of ringing your phone.


I just checked my voicemail and actually it was my full name not my number so maybe name and internet search but still generic name first and last so idk. I just changed to a general message, no name or numbers.

I am glad for the suggested theories, I would not have remembered my voicemail had my full name or to change that just now. I swear that this forum and particularly these threads are helping me become more secure. Thank You everyone for your input.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

TheSorcerer01 said:


> its also possible that this person is spoofing a gps location, so they may not actually be in my local area,


I can almost guarantee he's not in your local area. What made you think he was ?


----------



## TheSorcerer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> I can almost guarantee he's not in your local area. What made you think he was ?


Your probably right about that, I guess the trip request thinking back on it but I know gps location can be spoofed. However it was a quick notification alert from google that came on my phone I can't say with 100% certainty because I immediately said no though I wish I had screen shot it, but thinking back I think the location it said the access was coming from was in the same town that I was working in when I got the call. But I myself use a vpn sometimes to unlock international youtube content and it does mask ip address and if he was on a computer it may make sense to that point.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Mista T said:


> ** someone hacked Uber dbase*




https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...rattack-that-exposed-57-million-people-s-data




25rides7daysaweek said:


> Uber will NEVER call you on the phone !


It's rare but actually can happen. I got a legit call from Support asking about a passenger I had reported.


----------



## TheSorcerer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

goneubering said:


> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...rattack-that-exposed-57-million-people-s-data
> 
> 
> 
> It's rare but actually can happen. I got a legit call from Support asking about a passenger I had reported.


When you got the call how did they confirm they were from uber? Also and not to sounds like an ass but did the incoming call from the rep have an accent?



goneubering said:


> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...rattack-that-exposed-57-million-people-s-data
> 
> 
> 
> It's rare but actually can happen. I got a legit call from Support asking about a passenger I had reported.


saw the news report just now, this is from 2017 its still bad and it shows that uber has some skeletons but glad to know it was before my start date, said a year ago means that it happened in 2016 and came to light in 2017. I wonder though if they have had any other breaches since then, that they have not reported publicly?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

TheSorcerer01 said:


> When you got the call how did they confirm they were from uber? Also and not to sounds like an ass but did the incoming


I got a legit call from Uber once. Pax's mother left her phone in my car, and I wasn't about to drive 30+ miles to deliver for just $15. So I told her I would get it to her next time I'm in that hood, don't know when it will be.

She drove across town to my GLH and asked for help. One of the reps or the manager there called me directly, from their (unmarked) cell. Yes, he had an accent, even tho he was local - irrelevant, but answering the question - he identified himself. Did not ask me to identify myself at all. Did not ask for any info, other than to confirm I had the phone and when could I drop it off.

Told me she really wanted her phone, and if I brought it to the GLH he would credit me the $15. I did it. They paid.


----------



## TheSorcerer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

Mista T said:


> I got a legit call from Uber once. Pax's mother left her phone in my car, and I wasn't about to drive 30+ miles to deliver for just $15. So I told her I would get it to her next time I'm in that hood, don't know when it will be.
> 
> She drove across town to my GLH and asked for help. One of the reps or the manager there called me directly, from their (unmarked) cell. Yes, he had an accent, even tho he was local - irrelevant, but answering the question - he identified himself. Did not ask me to identify myself at all. Did not ask for any info, other than to confirm I had the phone and when could I drop it off.
> 
> Told me she really wanted her phone, and if I brought it to the GLH he would credit me the $15. I did it. They paid.


I appreciate the response. I've never been to a GLH before. After my experience it will be a long time before I think I'll fall for anything again, But this is helpful mentally preparing myself to get back out there.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

TheSorcerer01 said:


> When you got the call how did they confirm they were from uber? Also and not to sounds like an ass but did the incoming call from the rep have an accent?
> 
> 
> saw the news report just now, this is from 2017 its still bad and it shows that uber has some skeletons but glad to know it was before my start date, said a year ago means that it happened in 2016 and came to light in 2017. I wonder though if they have had any other breaches since then, that they have not reported publicly?


I can't prove it but I expect Uber has been hacked multiple times. They're a huge target.

No accent on the call I received. The man wanted a more detailed explanation of the incident I had reported through the app.

I've had weird things happen through my app so I would contact Support and ask if they'd been hacked. They never responded to my questions so I assume they were trying to hide something from me. Their behavior confirmed the hack. To me. I realize it wouldn't be proof to anyone else.


----------



## PopcornEater (Apr 26, 2020)

Same happened to me twice in a row during a slow night... this dude tried to collect my info for a $50 dollar gift card...
Had to run the clock for that cancellation money 💰 
😕 does that make me a bad person?


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

goneubering said:


> I can't prove it but I expect Uber has been hacked multiple times. They're a huge target.
> 
> No accent on the call I received. The man wanted a more detailed explanation of the incident I had reported through the app.
> 
> I've had weird things happen through my app so I would contact Support and ask if they'd been hacked. They never responded to my questions so I assume they were trying to hide something from me. Their behavior confirmed the hack. To me. I realize it wouldn't be proof to anyone else.


Given the numbskulls they hire to run support and the poor quality of the apps and backend, this is not at all surprising.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Coachman said:


> These warnings about scams are pointless. No matter how many times these things are posted, there's a new victim coming forward every week to explain how they gave away personal financial information to somebody claiming to be Uber support over the phone.
> 
> There's a new sucker born every minute.


Speaking of scams. These telepreachers are shi!!ing bricks because their revenue stream is down to a trickle. 
Even with this, there are those suckers who will still drink the Kool-aid or consider bleach in the vains.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

PopcornEater said:


> Same happened to me twice in a row during a slow night... this dude tried to collect my info for a $50 dollar gift card...
> Had to run the clock for that cancellation money &#128176;
> &#128533; does that make me a bad person?


No. It makes you a WINNER!!!!


----------



## PopcornEater (Apr 26, 2020)

I thought so 😀


----------



## Neo Dude (Jun 15, 2020)

This scam is still active as of 15 June 2020. I was just scammed by these very slick scammers. They are very good and convincing. Uber AND the F.B.I. Have been notified! Surely Uber has to have had information previous to this date about the continuing efforts of this Scam! How is it then that we, the Uber driver community have NOT been sufficiently forewarned about this ongoing and very convincing scam ring?!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Neo Dude said:


> This scam is still active as of 15 June 2020. I was just scammed by these very slick scammers. They are very good and convincing. Uber AND the F.B.I. Have been notified! Surely Uber has to have had information previous to this date about the continuing efforts of this Scam! How is it then that we, the Uber driver community have NOT been sufficiently forewarned about this ongoing and very convincing scam ring?!


The info is on the Uber website.

And why would you HAVE to be notified? How long have you been using the internet? How long have you known people make phone calls and try to scam naive or elderly people into giving them their banking information over the phone?

This is just the Rideshare twist on that age-old scam. A version of selling you a bridge or swampland in FL.

So, for all out there that may not know this (and go slap your parents if you don't, because they should have taught you this as soon as you were old enough to answer the phone!):

STOP GIVING ALL YOUR BANKING AND IDENTIFICATION INFORMATION TO PEOPLE YOU DON'T KNOW AND CAN'T VERIFY THE IDENTITY OF!!!!

SMDH


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Dear Naive Dude,

Use this experience to become a wise and alert consumer. Learn to spot a suspicious approach of any kind. Don't rely on being forewarned. You have now _been_ forewarned. Scammers are everywhere and the population is growing.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Neo Dude said:


> I was just scammed by these very slick scammers. They are very good and convincing.


The General Rule on this is: Whenever anyone asks you for LOG ON information, *HANG UP IMMEDIATELY*, if not, sooner.
Welcome to YouPeaDotNet.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The General Rule on this is: Whenever anyone asks you for LOG ON information, *HANG UP IMMEDIATELY*, if not, sooner.
> Welcome to YouPeaDotNet.


Unless you happen to have a toddler in the car. Then let the toddler talk on the phone.

I used to do this with my son for marketing calls. LOL


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> Unless you happen to have a toddler in the car. Then let the toddler talk on the phone.
> 
> I used to do this with my son for marketing calls. LOL


Since I don't have a toddler at home, I just set the phone down next to my desk. For as long as the robocall wants to play, it'll run. A few minutes later, I hang up.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Since I don't have a toddler at home, I just set the phone down next to my desk. For as long as the robocall wants to play, it'll run. A few minutes later, I hang up.


Oh, I was talking about real people calls. They used to do that.

And some of them really felt guilty about hanging up on a baby... they'd actually try to converse with him! LMAO


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Here we go again....


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I finally got my first one a couple months ago LOL I simply text them through the app saying, I am so not in the mood to deal with this right now. I am NOT going to play this game with you. I suggest you cancel now.&#128517;&#128517; What do you know? Voilà . . . they canceled &#128074;


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> I finally got my first one a couple months ago LOL I simply text them through the app saying, I am so not in the mood to deal with this right now. I am NOT going to play this game with you. I suggest you cancel now.&#128517;&#128517; What do you know? Voilà . . . they canceled &#128074;
> 
> View attachment 475191


Pretty well played. I believe it is better to hit the pin, grab your slider, and then roll out. To hit the pin, call them and play along for a few minutes until you get to the pin. Just a suggestion...


----------



## ten25 (Oct 4, 2015)

Anyone "picked up" one of these guys and gone on a nice long trip? :ninja:


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

ten25 said:


> Anyone "picked up" one of these guys and gone on a nice long trip? :ninja:


*YES! yes I have.*


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

I wish...


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> Oh, I was talking about real people calls. They used to do that.


We're behind the times here in southern Texas. I got a junk call yesterday that had a real live person. LOL

Are you *** *******?

No. (Because we're not married, and I use my own last name.)

Are you interested selling ***** W. **** Street?

We have no properties for sale. Goodbye. (sound of me hanging up)

Side note added later:
The BS real estate seminars here coach people to make cold calls, trying to buy properties cheap.
And... the county here effed up the tax payments a couple of years ago on a couple of rental properties my Significant Other owns.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Since I don't have a toddler at home, I just set the phone down next to my desk. For as long as the robocall wants to play, it'll run. A few minutes later, I hang up.


It's much more interesting to have Lenny take these calls.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

ten25 said:


> Anyone "picked up" one of these guys and gone on a nice long trip? :ninja:


I know someone showed up, started the trip , and changed the destination to the airport in hopes for a rematch LOL I've suggested this in the past as well as upgrade them to an XL&#128517;&#128517; and just an FYI, that charge never got contested&#128516;


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

The key here is to start the ride as soon as they tell you to cancel it.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Fargle said:


> It's much more interesting to have Lenny take these calls.


I think I could do that live myself, just for the entertainment value.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> Are you interested selling ***** W. **** Street?


I get these calls and people knocking on the door asking to buy my house.

I say Yes it is for sale, 950,000 dollars. Then they start to tell me the tax value..... I come down to 900,000 dollars. Silence


----------



## Neo Dude (Jun 15, 2020)

The thing is,,,, THIS group never ASKED for any BANKING information...


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

KevinJohnson said:


> I say Yes it is for sale, 950,000 dollars.


Yeah, for sure. But any cold call offering to buy real estate is one where they want a bargain price. The only benefit is in wasting their time.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Neo Dude said:


> The thing is,,,, THIS group never ASKED for any BANKING information...


They don't need it. They have your phone number right?


----------

